# Lasered antler pocket knife keychain



## CaptG (Nov 20, 2010)

I found three of these kits tucked away behind the pen kits gathering dust.  Hunting season is in full bore here in Michigan, so I went through my bucket of antler pieces and found a hefty beam long and straight enough to do all three.  Laser engraved a 10 pt. whitetail on and finished with 3 coats thin ca.  I think they will go fast.  Thanks for looking and all comments and opinions welcome.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 20, 2010)

You would already be sold out of these down here in white tail country, Capt.

Very nice!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow that is awesome i like that alot.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Nov 20, 2010)

ya know I would love one. But I doubt you have one with Morten Nef or Fred Trost or Jerry Chappetta (sp) 

For those that don't know who the Three Gentlemen are, Well they are the True Pioneers of Outdoor hunting and Fishing Television.  I think Jerry is the last one alive?  Gary do you Know.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Nov 20, 2010)

I thinks that's very cool! nice work.
John


----------



## CaptG (Nov 20, 2010)

Andrew Arndts said:


> ya know I would love one. But I doubt you have one with Morten Nef or Fred Trost or Jerry Chappetta (sp)
> 
> For those that don't know who the Three Gentlemen are, Well they are the True Pioneers of Outdoor hunting and Fishing Television.  I think Jerry is the last one alive?  Gary do you Know.



Hey Andrew,  Mort Neff was a legend and a great outdoorsman, he passed in 1990.  Fred Trost passed in 2007.  I was not a fan of his.  Jerry Chiappetta has done well, but I did not follow him and can not say if he is still with us.  As far as putting something on one of the blanks, I can copy just about anything as long as I am not crossing copyright laws.


----------



## biednick (Nov 21, 2010)

What are the blades like on those?


----------



## CaptG (Nov 22, 2010)

biednick said:


> What are the blades like on those?



Hi Nick,  the blades are marked stainless steel, no other markings, they are pointed almost dagger style and have a few serrations near the base.  Blade is about 2 inches long and all I have dine were very sharp out of the package.


----------



## biednick (Nov 23, 2010)

CaptG said:


> biednick said:
> 
> 
> > What are the blades like on those?
> ...



Ok, thank you. I have a friend who collects knifes and immediately thought of him wen I saw this post. Are these from csusa?


----------



## CaptG (Nov 23, 2010)

biednick said:


> CaptG said:
> 
> 
> > biednick said:
> ...



Yes they are from CSUSA.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 2, 2010)

CaptG said:


> Andrew Arndts said:
> 
> 
> > ya know I would love one. But I doubt you have one with Morten Nef or Fred Trost or Jerry Chappetta (sp)
> ...



Jerry Chiappetta is alive and has his own outdoor based website jerrychippetta dot com.  Go figure huh.


----------

